# Need Nissan part numbers for radio to amp wire!



## Mhardgrove (Oct 27, 2013)

I am attempting to install the "premium radio" from a 10-12 Sentra into a Versa. I'm going to piece the system together so I can install all the other components at a later time. I need the wire that goes from the head unit to the amplifier, but have had no luck so far. Anyone have info on part numbers? I found the fsm for the audio system, but no part numbers or any images of the wire that I seek.


----------

